
curl cheat.sh – answer to any question in any language on any programming lang - igor_chubin
https://github.com/chubin/cheat.sh
======
igor_chubin
Most important things:

    
    
        curl cht.sh/:help
        curl cht.sh/language/question for question about language
        ?Q to switch comments off
        ?T to switch syntax highlighting off
        append /1 for the next question
    

Special client:

    
    
        cht.sh
    

It supports tab completion, and so on.

You can find more examples on the project page:

[https://github.com/chubin/cheat.sh](https://github.com/chubin/cheat.sh)

Vim integration: [https://github.com/dbeniamine/cheat.sh-
vim](https://github.com/dbeniamine/cheat.sh-vim) is very cool, you can make
the queries (and access the results) directly from Vim.

Alternatives:

    
    
        howdoi (need to be installed to be used; uses google and stackoverflow)
        how2 (the same)
    

Cheat sheets tools:

    
    
        cheat (not cheat.sh; it is another project)
        tldr (need to be installed).
    

cheat.sh provides access both to the cheat sheets and to programming language
answers.

